# Deal at shop.ca for TD aeroplan



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Great deal over at http://www.shop.ca/ for those that want or already have a TD aeroplan card. $50 off of anything (no minimum price- whut?) plus 3000 bonus miles. That's pretty hard to beat.

Enjoy!


----------



## FinancialFreedom (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks for this! Great deal!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Red Flag Deals people were reporting that it also works for TD Infinite First Class, so I tried it and so far so good. They may yet cancel my order on me, but it went through and looks like it will work.


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

Spudd said:


> Red Flag Deals people were reporting that it also works for TD Infinite First Class, so I tried it and so far so good. They may yet cancel my order on me, but it went through and looks like it will work.


It's not working for most now, as cancellation orders send out (my TDFCT order got cancelled)

Promo code is *TD *for people to enter at check out


----------

